# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم نور عينى 2010

## الوسادة

قصه الفيلم

الفيلم يدور في إطار رومانسي مشوق تم كتابته بشكل جيد و يحمل مساحة تمثيلية كبيره تغري أي فنان . وتدور أحداث الفيلم من خلال شخصية نور التي يجسدهاتامر حسني و هو شاب يعيش في إحدى المحافظات و لديه موهبة الغناء و يتجه للقاهرة للدراسة في كلية التربية الموسيقية لتحقيق حلمه في الشهرة و الغناء . وأعلن تامر عن إحدى مفاجآت الفيلم وهو أنه قرر أن يغني في أحد المشاهد أغنية "ميال" للمطرب الكبير عمرو دياب وسيؤكد على أنه من عشاقه.

مشاهده الفيلم قريبا

مشاهده الاعلان










البوسترات 
























اغاني من الفيلم 

لاول مرة 




يا انا يا ما فيش 




مع حبي 

الوسادة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يعطيكِ الف عافية  ..  وين ايامك يا هدّول ؟؟ ابقي طمنينا عن دراستك


[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

ما بحب افلام تامر حسني

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center] 
> يعطيكِ الف عافية  ..  وين ايامك يا هدّول ؟؟ ابقي طمنينا عن دراستك
> 
> 
> [/align]



اهنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييين وو سهنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييين هدوئتنا كيفك و الله منور انا بدي اعرف انتو بتسألو عن الدراسة و لا عن صابة الدراسة ههههههه عالعموم منيحة بتسلم عليك و منورني استاز هدوئة بالموضوع

----------


## الوسادة

> ما بحب افلام تامر حسني



شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! الله يسامحك يا عالينا في حد ما بحب تامر حسني عالعموم هاد رايك  بس ضحكتني ههههههههههه الله يسامحك و منورنا

----------


## المجنون1646

:SnipeR (21): مشكور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 
يسلموو

----------


## المجنون1646

:SnipeR (63): تشكراتي

----------


## المجنون1646

الله يعطيك العافيه :Big Grin:

----------

